# Craftsman Table Saw Sled Questions



## woodengolfer (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello All !

I have a Craftsman table saw that I want to make a cross cut sled to use with it. Yes it has the dreaded "tabs" on the mitre rails!

I have considered building a sled where the rails go on the outside edges of the saw table, which eliminates having to deal with the tabs.

I have also heard of but not seen any pictures of saw owner who have ground down these tabs, thus being able to use a sled with conventional rails.

Any thoughts on the pro and cons to each method/
Thanks
Ted


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Skil table saw that HAD those darn tabs. I ground them off with rotary tool, and made an adequate sled, using both miter slots. If you want pictures, PM me with your email address, and I'll send them tomorrow.

I have seen no cons to cutting off those tabs, and the miter gauge still works fine (even if it is about useless in the first place).


----------



## ChadRat6458 (Sep 10, 2014)

I am in the same boat. Taking them off with a dremel this weekend. I don't see a need to special rails to fit the slots.


----------

